# 8 y/o PercheronX gelding.



## swhis (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive own Dax for about a year now and I'm still wondering what he's crossed with. Any ideas? and thoughts on conformation? He also is an eventer competing novice. Thanks!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He looks like a Quarter Horse cross to me. Very pretty!

I know a gray Perch cross that does eventing.


----------



## swhis (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you! and I agree!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know. He looks crossed with TB to me.


----------



## swhis (Jun 29, 2015)

Thats what I thought when i first got him. But the owners never told me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd say TB but those are pretty bad pictures, sorry I couldn't biggify. Can you post others? How tall is he?

I don't feel a QH would let him be quite as slender, he seems pretty balanced and not overly drafty.


----------



## swhis (Jun 29, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> I'd say TB but those are pretty bad pictures, sorry I couldn't biggify. Can you post others? How tall is he?
> 
> I don't feel a QH would let him be quite as slender, he seems pretty balanced and not overly drafty.


Its pretty hard determining a horse's breed over the internet thats for sure! He's about 16.3 now. and I have loads! what type of picture would work best?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just looking for something bigger without the glare. For breeds you can post several (face shots and such) to help give an idea but I just want pictures I can SEE lol.


----------



## swhis (Jun 29, 2015)

*Pictures*

These aren't as good. Ill try to get more tomorrow.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Quarter or Tb cross. You can send for a dna test to uc davis.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

The hips are a little suggestive of QH, but if so it's QH with a high quantum of TB. Could also be just TB cross. Whatever it is, it lightened him up nicely. Of course, there are lots of other options, too. A draft x Saddlebred can look a lot like a draft x TB, for example.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

stevenson said:


> Quarter or Tb cross. You can send for a dna test to uc davis.


Not for that?

I'm gonna stick with TB, he is just too refined for a QH, though some are more refined then others.

I have seen plenty of "draft sporthorses" the results vary a lot, but this guy is on the more slender side.

So Tb or TB type, possibly an appendix or something but something tall and lean.


----------

